# Hello to all



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I just found this site. I saw a lot of familiar names here so must be a great site


----------



## Rolo (May 12, 2004)

Welcome ninoboy.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome ninoboy. This is indeed a great site with a lot of friendly, knowledgeable and helpful folks.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Welcome to the site, nino!

Carlos


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Welcome aboard, nino!


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

Bonjour Nino, have a nice time here.
Regards to all Las Vegas Locos.


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks for the welcomes guys


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

yup, a good place and good people here  Ejoy your residence here


----------

